# Stories of a time your cat became embarrassed



## nini0264 (Mar 2, 2010)

I read somewhere a while ago, of someone trying to say that cats don't "really" have emotions and that humans like to think they do and feel the need to associate cat behavior with human behavior... but I think any cat owners would have to disagree to a certain extent. I personally feel that cats get experience a great deal more then most people give them credit for...I have a funny story about my first cat Oreo becoming terribly embarrassed - and I wondered if anyone else had any funny stories like this to share - I would love to hear them!

One evening as usual, Oreo was sitting at the kitchen table with my Father and I. My Father would always ask him questions and if he rubbed his head against the chair or the edge of the table...we would pretend that meant "yes". Sometimes Oreo would just go to town rubbing his head on the chair or table - questions or not..just blissfully rubbing away. This particular night he was enjoying himself so much he fell right off the chair! He had landed on his feet and tried to pretend as if he meant to do it - but my Father and I were in a fit of laughter...and Oreo felt extremely embarrassed over the whole ordeal. He looked at us and then walked to the corner of the kitchen and sat with his back facing us, sulking. He would not turn around and face us no matter what we did or what noises we made. When I went over to make amends with him he didn't acknowledge my presence and promptly exited the kitchen to look out the picture window and sulk some more! :lol: 

After a little bit he got over it - but boy was he embarrassed!!! 

Anybody have anything similar happen?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's so funny!!!!  

I think my cats spend more time being embarrassed for ME, with the stupid things I do sometimes.


----------



## meatballhead73 (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh, that happens to my older cat all the time! He's a very sensitive baby. If you laugh at him for being clumsy, he gets very avoidy and shuns you for a while. He holds grudges too, like if you give him a bath or worm medicine, he glowers for at least a day, no affection. Our kitten, however, seems to have no memory of wrongs--I can give her a hateful bath and two seconds later she's purring. I think cats definitely have a complex range of emotions, but we only notice the ones that mirror our own. It's not like they can really explain the rest to us


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I think people who say non-human animals do not have emotions and feelings are a bit arrogant.

I don't have an embarrassment story about Zenobi, but I do have one about her showing concern for me.

I'm getting on in years. I was born in London, England. As a child I was evacuated during the war. I've written a short fictional novel about the time. One of the things in the story concerns German twin enigine bombers and the strange sound they made owing to the engines spinning in opposite directions. The editor I submitted to did not like the word I used to describe the sound. So I was sitting back in my chair making sounds to try to come up with the noise and a better word to describe it. I had my eyes closed. All at once a little nose pushed against my hand. I opened my eyes and there was Zenobi looking quite concerned. I reassured her, but she still jumped up on the arm of the chair and closely inspected my face. Convinced I was OK she took off again.


----------



## nini0264 (Mar 2, 2010)

> All at once a little nose pushed against my hand. I opened my eyes and there was Zenobi looking quite concerned. I reassured her, but she still jumped up on the arm of the chair and closely inspected my face. Convinced I was OK she took off again


That's so sweet! And I do agree that "experts" who say animals don't experience emotions are indeed arrogant, and ignorant!!!

When Oreo my first cat passed away and my Father called to tell me, I was hysterically crying. My little kitten Nisha was so concerned for me...but she didn't know how to best approach me...she moved as if in super slow motion until she reached me - and made sure I was OK. I had never seen a cat move in slow motion like that before!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I simulated the "I'm alone, distressed" call that Fay was making after I first adopted her. I'm sure she missed her littermate. It was the first time in her life she was seperated from her.

The first 2 nights I did it she definitely reacted immediately and she had a real look of concern on her face as she approached me, hopped up on my bed and came to my face. The third night I did that she just looked at me with that 'disappointed look'. I was misusing the 'distress' meow.

They have feelings. Listen to the content of their meows


----------



## sweetyanna (Apr 13, 2008)

A few days after the original post, Snowy had a story of his own! He was rubbing his head against my legs so enthusiastically, he was just in bliss until...he forgot to look where he was going and went WHAM into the wall with his head. A moderately loud thunk (but he's okay). He got startled and hissed at the wall!! :lol: I laughed because it was so cute. Then he looked at me with this sour puss glare of his and hissed at me. That made it soooooo much cuter. I apologized and knelt down, but nope, he turned and faced his bottom towards me and walked off nose in air. No matter my attempts for the next half hour, his back was always turned to me and he'd walk away. Cute little baby!


----------



## kitenite (Apr 23, 2010)

My Kite gets super excited when I take her leash out because that means she gets to go outside. I notice there's a usual routine with this: I pick any spot away from the door and wave the leash around, she notices and comes rushing to me, then she sits still as I attach it. As soon as I get it on, I say," Ready???" She responds by excitingly pressing her body right near the patio glass door, and as soon as I open it I say "GO!" and she rushes out, drops her body to the ground, and rolls all over in utter pleasure.

Well, one time I didn't know that the screen door was also closed.....you can see where I'm going with this.....  As soon as I opened the door, Kite rushed as always and ::SMACK:: hits the screen door. In a daze she looks up at me and my boyfriend with a "Meow?" and we're both just busting up with laughter and saying," Awwww...Poor Kitty....HAHAHAHA" By the time she got outside, she seemed kind of mad and sat there without rolling around. :lol:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen is so smooth, she doesn't get embarassed easily. :lol: 
But, I remember one time, a long time ago, when a chipmonk surprised her and outran her by about six inches. She was embarassed and frustrated at the same time. That kitty was hot under the ruff, ..er, I mean collar.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Just the other day Lucy went to jump up on the bathroom sink. It's a jump she makes every day. Only this time she had to stand further back because there's currently a fan sitting in front of it. Poor girl totally missed her mark. Scrambling for a foothold, it was not a graceful fall. Couldn't help but laugh. Oh man, if looks could kill. She actually made a huffing noise and ignored me for quite a while.

When my cats do this I call it "getting the hump"


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Lucy said,"Harumph!". That's too funny!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My very special Pixie, a beautiful black satin cat (Bridge Kitty) with a drop of white under her chin, was very dignified. There were three other cats who wrestled with and chased one another--- and had an occasional spat, but NO ONE pestered Pixie! She was elegant, confident, and had years of seniority. (and she was wonderfully loving to her Mommy!) She was nursed and raised by collies, and probably pictured herself as part very large and tolerant dog.  Oh, how I loved her! 

Well, at that time, many years ago, I allowed my cats to go outside, and it was Pixie's habit to jump up onto the screen door with all four feet when she wanted to come in. The weather got cold, and none of us had explained that screens come out of the the doors and glass goes in! 8O Well, you guessed it! Pixie jumped up and all four paws stopped dead before my elegant kitty slid down the door. 8O I let her in, and as usual, she began to groom herself, as if nothing had happened! I didn't laugh. Her dignity was at stake! 

I noticed with all of my cats that when they have done something embarrassing, they bathe themselves, and have the attitude, "I meant to do that, you know!"  Gotta love 'em!


----------



## xiaosing (Jun 4, 2010)

My kitty is quite the clumsy feline. She has her share of miscalculating jumps, skidding, and knocking into things. like shins. ouch.

But yesterday I was opening a can of tuna, and she ran to her dish so fast that she hit her water pan and went smack into a window seat. water was everywhere, and she hightailed it under my moms bed. Poor baby....


----------

